# 60' Road gap to ravine for teh haterz



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

For all yo who siad I woodnt be abel to pull off my 21' to flat record attempt 2 weekz ago - i did it. Jan Karpiel contakted me in teh folowing week an wanted me to throw down gnarcore style on hiz new offering, teh "Post Apocolipse". After dirving for 3 hours we came to this monster huck, located out side Scilicon Vally in Ca. He told me taht bender wuz going to try it, but wuz running to mutch compreshun damping taht day and backed out. We meashered teh drop to be rite about 60 feet to teh landing. You can not see teh landing in this picture but its rite next to teh car - in a ravine. I was way scared, but Jan told me "you can do IT!" and I wuz liek "gotta go big, lifes to short not to go big" and just said f$#@ it and hucked it. teh landing wuz totally smooth, we estimaded it to be about 15 degreez with 25 feet of runout.

I want to try a 360 off of it, but Jan is building me a new biek called teh "chodepocalypse" it will have liek 3 shoks on it and 16 inches of travel

Just had to tell all yo haterz who said i coudn't do it - STFU.

out.


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*Hello*

yea, hello


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

Man that is some poor photoshop there....


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

FXRob said:


> Man that is some poor photoshop there....


Dude, whatever. It's just teh clouds and lighting taht make teh picture look liek that - ask jan he wuz there

Thor Wixom wants to put me in his next movie - teh beginning of whitch is going to consist of a monologue in witch Thor gives us a history of teh usage of teh word "huck" - jsut liek Jib, only differint

keep sippin teh hatorade yull see.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> There is only one word to describe that: RAD.


thanks brah - you know where its at.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

YAWN....."Jack tell me a story"[email protected]$#^$&^%....that is my favorite


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> YAWN....."Jack tell me a story"[email protected]$#^$&^%....that is my favorite


pwn3d again SMT - dont be mad cuz you cant hang with teh gnarest of e huckerz


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Pretty funny stuff. Don't think thats anywhere near silicon valley. Silly silly chode antics


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> pwn3d again SMT - dont be mad cuz you cant hang with teh gnarest of e huckerz


YAWN.....(as I am streching)


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

k, please explain to me how we can even get in touch with jan karpiel. his bike company is out of business and i doubt u have his personal e-mail. way to make yourself look like a fool.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> k, please explain to me how we can even get in touch with jan karpiel. his bike company is out of business and i doubt u have his personal e-mail. way to make yourself look like a fool.


Dude, FYI, Jan and I go WAY back - we used to own a beer stein painting company togethur. hes teh one taht tauhgt me how to carv a goat out of pewter. you pissed cuz you dont have a sponsor?

jan is getting back in teh biek business and releesing new models, teh upper end bieks will even be heet treeted.

heres a secwence shot takin frum teh video we shot sinse you obveeously dont beleeve me


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

that photoshop is even worse than the 1st one. way to go. and i couldnt care less as to whether or not I have a sponsor. as for Jan, if he really is coming out with new bikes, when will they be coming out? since u talk to him so much. and if you were to be right, part of me would be thanking you because i have an apocalypse and in case anything breaks...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

thats humor!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> thats humor!


YAWN..................


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah Chode. Thats heavy e hucking!. 60' to flat...your all smashed up and cuvered in da krunk sauce


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> that photoshop is even worse than the 1st one. way to go. and i couldnt care less as to whether or not I have a sponsor. as for Jan, if he really is coming out with new bikes, when will they be coming out? since u talk to him so much. and if you were to be right, part of me would be thanking you because i have an apocalypse and in case anything breaks...


What "radical new designs" mite jan be referring to on this page you ask?

http://tinyurl.com/bvczp

teh CHODEPOCOLYPSE - dont say i didnt tell you.

Heers a picture of Jan and me kickin' it befor my jump


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

do you have a fan club I could join?? ihtd bee kool too ghet inz dat...tehn mez culd lern ta spellz liek yu & laern dorps teh flatzorz...damn how long does it take you to spell like that cuz it took me like 5 minutes for 3, if you can call them, sentences...CHODE 666 for prez...see you on the racing circuit


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

Smoooth.....


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

irieness said:


> do you have a fan club I could join?? ihtd bee kool too ghet inz dat...tehn mez culd lern ta spellz liek yu & laern dorps teh flatzorz...damn how long does it take you to spell like that cuz it took me like 5 minutes for 3, if you can call them, sentences...CHODE 666 for prez...see you on the racing circuit


your the sexy one right?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> your the sexy one right?


but I'm like twice your age...too bad for you


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

irieness said:


> do you have a fan club I could join?? ihtd bee kool too ghet inz dat...tehn mez culd lern ta spellz liek yu & laern dorps teh flatzorz...damn how long does it take you to spell like that cuz it took me like 5 minutes for 3, if you can call them, sentences...CHODE 666 for prez...see you on the racing circuit


Rumer haz taht i'm aktually 2.5 pointzorz higher in IQ tahn teh currant prez. Irieness mite be on to somethyng givin taht my public speeking skills r on par (whatever teh [email protected] taht meens) wit thos of teh prez.

You and bob can be teh prez and vice prez of my fac klub - i'd gladly send you siened pictures of me hucking to flat if you send me brownees


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

chode chops.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

themarsvolta55 said:


> your the sexy one right?


git off hur leg, yur beginning to remind me of teh intact male chihuahua my aunt once had


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

SHAHEEB said:


> chode chops.


w3rd, ther my flavor savers for when I'm partying with Mr. Flynt and teh gals - ones not enough if ya know waht im sayin


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Rumer haz taht i'm aktually 2.5 pointzorz higher in IQ tahn teh currant prez. Irieness mite be on to somethyng givin taht my public speeking skills r on par (whatever teh [email protected] taht meens) wit thos of teh prez.
> 
> You and bob can be teh prez and vice prez of my fac klub - i'd gladly send you siened pictures of me hucking to flat if you send me brownees


teh brownees be' an makez yuz feelz funzie


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

thats not 60 feet thats like 50... use a tape measure before you post your drop size


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

pure sickness...


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> thats not 60 feet thats like 50... use a tape measure before you post your drop size


Duh, ever heard of teh pythonagorean theorum? We used a tape measure AND jans mad mathematician skillorz 60' even frum lip to full compreshun


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Haters need to step back and pipe down. That $hit iz real. I've seen teh footy.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Haters need to step back and pipe down. That $hit iz real. I've seen teh footy.


w3rd.

ZD and Irieness were aktually ther with jan and me - but jan tryed to put teh moves on irieness (see picture) and ZD punched him in teh throat immediately after teh picture was taken. I didnt want to bring up bad feelins by postin teh picture, but sinse none of you haterz believe me...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Haters need to step back and pipe down. That $hit iz real. I've seen teh footy.


and i want to be high...so high and free


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> Richard Simmons rox my box!


.....


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

oh ya well, my bike is gonna have 5 shocks and 25" of travel.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> w3rd.
> 
> ZD and Irieness were aktually ther with jan and me - but jan tryed to put teh moves on irieness (see picture) and ZD punched him in teh throat immediately after teh picture was taken. I didnt want to bring up bad feelins by postin teh picture, but sinse none of you haterz believe me...


I am a believer....i am converting....but can you do me a favor and drop one of your 6's....just PM greg to take off a number


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

WCH believes too...I even took his picture and he had me put in the word "Sure" for him

Mike you better start laying off the cream puffs


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am a believer....i am converting....but can you do me a favor and drop one of your 6's....just PM greg to take off a number


How about "667 - the neighbor of the beast"?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> How about "667 - the neighbor of the beast"?


fine......bueno.......good.............perfect

so how is your body after that leap


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> fine......bueno.......good.............perfect
> 
> so how is your body after that leap


My scrot's a little bruised, and my prince albert left a dent in my top tube teh size of a quarter. other than that though, I'm ready to turn things up a few notches.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Excellent*



CHODE*666 said:


> Dude, FYI, Jan and I go WAY back - we used to own a beer stein painting company togethur. hes teh one taht tauhgt me how to carv a goat out of pewter. you pissed cuz you dont have a sponsor?
> 
> jan is getting back in teh biek business and releesing new models, teh upper end bieks will even be heet treeted.
> 
> heres a secwence shot takin frum teh video we shot sinse you obveeously dont beleeve me


Better than the dude making $500 taking pics at the concert, the dude whose CF roadie was crushed by the out-of-state uninsured truck driver, and SMT's claims of going sub-clyde combined.

(Sorry SMT, I had to take a shot bro.)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> SMT's claims of going sub-clyde combined.
> 
> (Sorry SMT, I had to take a shot bro.)


i have a witness on the scale weighing 197 then 198...right now i weigh 203...so I am back to clyde land next week i start the diet again....3 weeks on one off

suck em


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the funniest thread today. hahahaha! It's killn me.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

whitebassbenny said:


> your damn right it is


it looks so bad....and the falt landing makes it even better..lol..good for a chuckle.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

whitebassbenny said:


> your damn right it is


Whatever dude, you watch and see if I dont pull a backflip off that biatch by Monday - then we'll see who's laughin


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Whatever dude, you watch and see if I dont pull a backflip off that biatch by Monday - then we'll see who's laughin


do that and you will.....................

vote for chode


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> do that and you will.....................
> 
> vote for chode


I wuz gonna wait for monday, so i could bone up on teh tai chi over teh weekend, you know - to get my huck chakra aligned and whatnot. but teh site of taht posterior sent my ID into overdrive and i had no choise but to go and send it immediately, bustin teh fatest backflip ever seen over the gap.

fortunately i was riding my fixed huck sled and was able to stall out my rotation by back pedaling in order to avoid landing on my head 1.5 flips into teh huck

cuz tahts how i roll....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> I wuz gonna wait for monday, so i could bone up on teh tai chi over teh weekend, you know - to get my huck chakra aligned and whatnot. but teh site of taht posterior sent my ID into overdrive and i had no choise but to go and send it immediately, bustin teh fatest backflip ever seen over the gap.
> 
> fortunately i was riding my fixed huck sled and was able to stall out my rotation by back pedaling in order to avoid landing on my head 1.5 flips into teh huck
> 
> cuz tahts how i roll....


you da man...you da man.....i am not worthy


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

this just keeps getting better...good entertainment while at work ..lol


----------



## Shiver (May 11, 2004)

You need to release a book."Teh Adventures of Chode teh Huckmeister". I would buy it for the humour and fantastic 'real' action pics


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I thought it was three hours to get to that spot not 11 minutes round trip and post the pics????


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

giantbikeboy said:


> I thought it was three hours to get to that spot not 11 minutes round trip and post the pics????


When one clears teh circuitry of teh chi - and realizes teh true power of teh huck chakra - one may transcend time, space, and even uphill landings - as it has been written.


----------



## Morganbt (Aug 19, 2004)

Nothing like kickin back w/ a cold one  and laughing your a$$ off watching Lucifer (666) trying to pull this photo off as real. 
You all make me laugh! Yes, you amuse me!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shiver said:


> You need to release a book."Teh Adventures of Chode teh Huckmeister". I would buy it for the humour and fantastic 'real' action pics


oh yeah best seller


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

Morganbt said:


> Nothing like kickin back w/ a cold one  and laughing your a$$ off watching Lucifer (666) trying to pull this photo off as real.
> You all make me laugh! Yes, you amuse me!


Milli Vanilli, Ashley SImpson and GWB all had their doubters too. It's a fact taht you will need to come to terms with - you cannot stop waht cannot be stopped, my status as e-huck diety is written in stone and peeps teh world over will rekognize me wherever i go, throwing rose petals and naked virgins into my path


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

CHODE*666 said:


> Milli Vanilli, Ashley SImpson and GWB all had their doubters too. It's a fact taht you will need to come to terms with - you cannot stop waht cannot be stopped, my status as e-huck diety is written in stone and peeps teh world over will rekognize me wherever i go, throwing rose petals and naked virgins into my path


True true. Not even Chuck Norris could step to this level.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Milli Vanilli, Ashley SImpson and GWB all had their doubters too. It's a fact taht you will need to come to terms with - you cannot stop waht cannot be stopped, my status as e-huck diety is written in stone and peeps teh world over will rekognize me wherever i go, throwing rose petals and naked virgins into my path


chode here is a virgin....you can ride her...she is my gal but i am giving her to you...she is all yours...just be nice to her

I am not worthy of the great chodemaster


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> How about "667 - the neighbor of the beast"?


actually, it's 668 is teh neighbor of the beast.
667 is across the street.


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*Real Pic*

First of all, here is a real pic of a real huck. Seriously now, this was taken a few years back when my sons got this crazy idea to push a dummy tied to the Gary Fisher Gichy Gummy off of a cliff. I said, "Great, let me take some photos" well, here is the result. Real photo, real huck, not a real person. The bike held up and the dummy did also. But a real person would have probably died. This has got to be at least a hundred feet or more!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sriracha said:


> actually, it's 668 is teh neighbor of the beast.
> 667 is across the street.


too funny and true...good one


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Shuntavi said:


> First of all, here is a real pic of a real huck. Seriously now, this was taken a few years back when my sons got this crazy idea to push a dummy tied to the Gary Fisher Gichy Gummy off of a cliff. I said, "Great, let me take some photos" well, here is the result. Real photo, real huck, not a real person. The bike held up and the dummy did also. But a real person would have probably died. This has got to be at least a hundred feet or more!


looks like what bender is gunna do...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm still hatin.....


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

im sorry but is there some sort of accent chode uses on mtbr


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

hilikus said:


> im sorry but is there some sort of accent chode uses on mtbr


yeah, it's called jibhuckphonics


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

thats so sick, i belive him, i know this kids a true hucker, but i think he missed the tranny by like 10 feet...so how was the flat landing?im sure u took it fine though.. 


ps. refer to siggy


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Milli Vanilli, Ashley SImpson and GWB all had their doubters too. It's a fact taht you will need to come to terms with - you cannot stop waht cannot be stopped, my status as e-huck diety is written in stone and peeps teh world over will rekognize me wherever i go, throwing rose petals and naked virgins into my path


Yeah, what's with all the hating? Chodester is living proof of what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. My boy is rolling tires made of flubber.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> For all yo who siad I woodnt be abel to pull off my 21' to flat record attempt 2 weekz ago - i did it.........


You are gay and your Photoshop skeelz are even gayer............


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

that is trely amazing... i wish i could be like you


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Shuntavi said:


> First of all, here is a real pic of a real huck. Seriously now, this was taken a few years back when my sons got this crazy idea to push a dummy tied to the Gary Fisher Gichy Gummy off of a cliff. I said, "Great, let me take some photos" well, here is the result. Real photo, real huck, not a real person. The bike held up and the dummy did also. But a real person would have probably died. This has got to be at least a hundred feet or more!


 Shuntavi you're a mod can we PLEASE get rid of this waste of time and space. Seriously mtbr has enough problems without this moron.


----------



## yerocdr (Oct 20, 2004)

*?*

First off who is chode*666, and is he silly or just downright retarded? I could photo shop better than that in the first three days of taking the course at my school. Is he joking or is he really serious, in thinking that people belive him? Can some one tell me, because I can't tell. I feel sorry for him, it is not easy to have a major typing impediment, and poor Photoshop skills. And no, haters is not spelled haterz. Why do you waste mtbr's server space with this shenanigans?


----------



## yerocdr (Oct 20, 2004)

*?*

......


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

yerocdr said:


> First off who is chode*666, and is he silly or just downright retarded? I could photo shop better than that in the first three days of taking the course at my school. Is he joking or is he really serious, in thinking that people belive him? Can some one tell me, because I can't tell. I feel sorry for him, it is not easy to have a major typing impediment, and poor Photoshop skills. And no, haters is not spelled haterz. Why do you waste mtbr's server space with this shenanigans?


It's funny becuase you are asking if he's retarded and you are the one bombing on his photoshop skills... its a facking joke, dont you people get it..  
This forum is FULL of sarcasm and anyone that doesnt realize that is (insert wicked badass word here).....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

yerocdr said:


> First off who is chode*666, and is he silly or just downright retarded? I could photo shop better than that in the first three days of taking the course at my school. Is he joking or is he really serious, in thinking that people belive him? Can some one tell me, because I can't tell. I feel sorry for him, it is not easy to have a major typing impediment, and poor Photoshop skills. And no, haters is not spelled haterz. Why do you waste mtbr's server space with this shenanigans?


lighten up francis


----------



## thecorbin1189 (Oct 22, 2005)

hahah thats pretty funny


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

yerocdr said:


> First off who is chode*666, and is he silly or just downright retarded? I could photo shop better than that in the first three days of taking the course at my school. Is he joking or is he really serious, in thinking that people belive him? Can some one tell me, because I can't tell. I feel sorry for him, it is not easy to have a major typing impediment, and poor Photoshop skills. And no, haters is not spelled haterz. Why do you waste mtbr's server space with this shenanigans?


'shenanigans'. hey, enuff wid da hata language.

[pssst..come over here for a second. someone should tell you that not understanding sarcastic humor is a sign of retardation. so i'm hoping you were not seriously posting, were you?]


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Yo*



.downhillfaster. said:


> There is only one word to describe that: RAD.


That is HECKA rad, dawg.


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

chodehead for vice pres?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Avatar*

I have that album cover as wallpaper on my work machine. Country Church rocks for the Lord!


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

tahts so fnnuy!


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

this guy chode is a freakin goon...can we clear this boner out of this forum...we need to be more rigorous with goon removal from the internet...these guys grow like weeds up in 'ere



CHODE*666 said:


> Whatever dude, you watch and see if I dont pull a backflip off that biatch by Monday - then we'll see who's laughin


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

I want the last two minutes of my life back 

this thread sucks


----------



## FatTireMike (Jan 24, 2004)

This is the greatest thread ever started on this site. I can't stop reading it, I've been highly entertained for the last 2 days. The shear skill and riding power of the huck diety is phenomenal. I'm so inspired to go and huck myself off of high objects now, it will be the first thing I do tomorrow morning.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

how do you do it? can i be your appretince? your just so amazing


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

FatTireMike said:


> This is the greatest thread ever started on this site. I can't stop reading it, I've been highly entertained for the last 2 days. The shear skill and riding power of the huck diety is phenomenal. I'm so inspired to go and huck myself off of high objects now, it will be the first thing I do tomorrow morning.


This, my loyal fans, is why i subject my bike and body to such uber-coreness. Ther will always be teh haterz (unlike FTM and most others here), saying shiz liek "this guy, Mr. Chode, is wasting mtbr server space" and "I can't believe that chode is such a tard that he thinks people believe him".

teh fact of teh matter tho is taht thees are teh guys using taht precious bandwidth asking teh truely compeling questions liek "how many grams will i save by removing teh leather cover from my Sella Italia SLR?". you all can say wahtever teh hell you want, but teh fact of teh matter is taht yur just piss3d 'cuz i sent a 60' backflip to flatzorz and have jan karpiel building me my own signature model as i type this. ive alredy explaned tahtteh photos just look wierd cuz of teh lighting and teh cloudz - if you dont believe taht, aint nuthin i can say biatch3z - yull see it when you believe it...

i gotts to go get teh huck chakra flowin - i fear i may have to throw down uber-core tomorrow, again, just to prove teh haterz wrong - agin


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

dude u da man!!!!!!!!! i wish i could huck like that...can i be in ur fanclub??


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

DesertYota said:


> Shuntavi you're a mod can we PLEASE get rid of this waste of time and space. Seriously mtbr has enough problems without this moron.


Maybe this pic is a little more to yur liking?


----------



## 666*EDOHC (Oct 24, 2005)

*haiku*



CHODE*666 said:


> For all yo who siad I woodnt be abel to pull off my 21' to flat record attempt 2 weekz ago - i did it. Jan Karpiel contakted me in teh folowing week an wanted me to throw down gnarcore style on hiz new offering, teh "Post Apocolipse". After dirving for 3 hours we came to this monster huck, located out side Scilicon Vally in Ca. He told me taht bender wuz going to try it, but wuz running to mutch compreshun damping taht day and backed out. We meashered teh drop to be rite about 60 feet to teh landing. You can not see teh landing in this picture but its rite next to teh car - in a ravine. I was way scared, but Jan told me "you can do IT!" and I wuz liek "gotta go big, lifes to short not to go big" and just said f$#@ it and hucked it. teh landing wuz totally smooth, we estimaded it to be about 15 degreez with 25 feet of runout.
> 
> I want to try a 360 off of it, but Jan is building me a new biek called teh "chodepocalypse" it will have liek 3 shoks on it and 16 inches of travel
> 
> ...


HAIKU

Chode has the mad skills
Learned from his master the edohc
hard tail to flat sick.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

shook_dh said:


> dude u da man!!!!!!!!! i wish i could huck like that...can i be in ur fanclub??


Dude, everione is in my fanclub by default, to not be you have to request yur xclusion via written letter - or be kickd out by me, much liek a cuple people are trying to akkomplish. yur fridge magnet is in teh mail.


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

CHODE*666 said:


> Dude, FYI, Jan and I go WAY back - we used to own a beer stein painting company togethur. hes teh one taht tauhgt me how to carv a goat out of pewter. you pissed cuz you dont have a sponsor?
> 
> jan is getting back in teh biek business and releesing new models, teh upper end bieks will even be heet treeted.
> 
> heres a secwence shot takin frum teh video we shot sinse you obveeously dont beleeve me


damn dawg - i betz yo mamma gotz hte betta photoshop skillz dan u fool!
HAHAHA!!!


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

666*EDOHC said:


> HAIKU
> 
> Chode has the mad skills
> Learned from his master the edohc
> hard tail to flat sick.


go forth and rock teh intraweb wit ubercore 5-7-5 steez, my poetyk e-doppelganger. i am honored by yur submission.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

CHODE*666 said:


> Maybe this pic is a little more to yur liking?


that picky iz off teh chainz Gnarcal styley.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

DWF said:


> Yeah, what's with all the hating? Chodester is living proof of what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. My boy is rolling tires made of flubber.


w3rd - dem flubber 24x4.5s is off teh chainz. they jsut hate me cuz im pushin teh e-huck envelope so hard.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> yull see it when you believe it...


*classic*


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> go forth and rock teh intraweb wit ubercore steez, my e-doppelganger. i am honored by yur submission.


chode 666 owns it. i eyed up that huck but stepped back due to wind and my blowoff valve broke.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Maybe this pic is a little more to yur liking?


oh yeah chode's brother David


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

*Chode is a liar...*

I was there. That spode 'shopped out all the divine intervention he had, and took Peloton One out 'cuz Dubya one-upped him by doing all that flat-to-flat, no drop. The Prez rOkOrZ 'cuz his diety is RoKoRz than yourz!


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sitting here with Elvis and he says Chode rocks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

VooDoo13 said:


> I'm sitting here with Elvis and he says Chode rocks.


rock on Beavis........chode rulz


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

DtEW said:


> I was there. That spode 'shopped out all the divine intervention he had, and took Peloton One out 'cuz Dubya one-upped him by doing all that flat-to-flat, no drop. The Prez rOkOrZ 'cuz his diety is RoKoRz than yourz!


There you go dude, trying to diminish teh hugeness of my monster huck and steal my fire by postin photoshopped pics liek taht - as if to suggest taht my feat was not real.

its alrite tho - as i tipe this, im workin teh "downward facing dog", gettin warmed up for todays advinture, soon yu will all beleev


----------



## chode'schick (Oct 24, 2005)

Well it wuz bound to hapin. Chode got offa tha intraweb earlier all rantin and a ravin bout how none yall beleeved he had hucked his meat offa the cliff down behind the meth la....trailer that we gots in the hill of kalifornia. he wuz torn up somthin feerce and had to go out back and do sum ti chi in tha dog run to get hiz head set strate agin.

wasn long befor sum pritty boi tipe name Yan (or sumthin like that) shows up driving tha hottest 89 camaro berlinetta i ever seen. he says "where's chode - we gots buziness to tend to". after a few minutes of sum ruckis out back i see chode 'n hiz friend yan gettin ready to peel off in tha camaro (i love camaros)- with chodes "huck sled " stickin out of one of the t-tops. chodes last werds to my were "i love ya momma - we'll party with yan here and a cupple cases of PBR when i'm done taking care of buziness". i tried to stop 'em, but yan punched that berlinetta inta gear 'n tore off faster than you coud say "get 'er done"

for i know it, yan's pullin up real slow like - says chodes in tha hopsital, recked up really good - not sure if'n he's gunna make it. gues chode wuz all fiered up n' tried to jump some canyon outside of a trailer park in bakersfield - chode n' i always wanted to move to bakersfield once we got jobs, n' chode told yan he thot it'd be romantic to rise to e-huck stardom in a place so symbolic of our love.

anyhow, chode came up short - guess the docs are sayin he resembles a trashbag full of jello wit some marbles throwed in it. i wanted to post heer and update yu guys cuz i know how he luved tha intraweb 'n mtbr. yan gave me one last foto of m' man chode to post heer - so that yall could rase a can of PBR in hiz honur and wish him well. chode is a good man, what could werk on cars 'n such reel well - i hope he makes it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

what did he slip a pedal or something...last week when the crew was hitting that they wer overshooting the landing and ending up in that Fuccing thorn bush on the left hand side....mad props for even trying ....did he brake check or what......all you do is roll in and hit the jump......Chode change your number and god will bring you miracles....none of the three 6's....believe and you will be healed


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

DUDE
I'd send out the mad healing vibes to Chode, but I 've seen what happens when you shake a bowl of jello when its not quite set yet.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> DUDE
> I'd send out the mad healing vibes to Chode, but I 've seen what happens when you shake a bowl of jello when its not quite set yet.


yeah I forgot ...healing vibes to the chodemaster


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

chode'schick said:


> Well it wuz bound to hapin. Chode got offa tha intraweb earlier all rantin and a ravin bout how none yall beleeved he had hucked his meat offa the cliff down behind the meth la....trailer that we gots in the hill of kalifornia. he wuz torn up somthin feerce and had to go out back and do sum ti chi in tha dog run to get hiz head set strate agin.
> 
> wasn long befor sum pritty boi tipe name Yan (or sumthin like that) shows up driving tha hottest 89 camaro berlinetta i ever seen. he says "where's chode - we gots buziness to tend to". after a few minutes of sum ruckis out back i see chode 'n hiz friend yan gettin ready to peel off in tha camaro (i love camaros)- with chodes "huck sled " stickin out of one of the t-tops. chodes last werds to my were "i love ya momma - we'll party with yan here and a cupple cases of PBR when i'm done taking care of buziness". i tried to stop 'em, but yan punched that berlinetta inta gear 'n tore off faster than you coud say "get 'er done"
> 
> ...


so ghetto chode hangs with ******* tweaker chode chick??


----------



## chode'schick (Oct 24, 2005)

irieness said:


> so ghetto chode hangs with ******* tweaker chode chick??


we met at the bowlin ally. chode wuz pullin my Jenson speekers out of the back seat of my cavalier when i came out into the parkin lot after my shift - he just looked so cute with his JNCOs saggin eblow hiz crack, with his flamin' skull tattoo showin on accounta hiz shirt bein sleevless n' all - mullet flappin' in the wind - it wuz love at first site, this was a while ago when he was just a handsome yung buck - not the debonair hunk you see in his avitar today. after he formed hiz speed metal group "Country Church", of which Foto John hisself is a fan he told me taht people kept callin him Philip Anselmo, or sumthin like that and said he wuz gonna grop his hair out 'n sport sum prokchops so the yunger crowd wood be abel to identify with him, heers a picture of him shortly after we met (he wuz gettin booked into the bakersfield jail by my sister for bustin a bottle of MD 20/20 over sum bluehair's head for callin me white-trash, he was always so shivalrus) for all you well wishers:

Oh yea - to answer yur question SMT - yan said "Chode stalled his uber-core whip so hard that the extra drag created slowed his airspeed to such a degree that what normally would have been a landing at the bottom of the tranny turned out to be a 50/50." I don't know waht the hell that means - but yans super smart on accounta makin a bike with 3 shoks 'n all.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chode'schick said:


> we met at the bowlin ally. chode wuz pullin my Jenson speekers out of the back seat of my cavalier when i came out into the parkin lot after my shift - he just looked so cute with his JNCOs saggin eblow hiz crack, with his flamin' skull tattoo showin on accounta hiz shirt bein sleevless n' all - mullet flappin' in the wind - it wuz love at first site, this was a while ago when he was just a handsome yung buck - not the debonair hunk you see in his avitar today. after he formed hiz speed metal group "Country Church", of which Foto John hisself is a fan he told me taht people kept callin him Philip Anselmo, or sumthin like that and said he wuz gonna grop his hair out 'n sport sum prokchops so the yunger crowd wood be abel to identify with him, heers a picture of him shortly after we met (he wuz gettin booked into the bakersfield jail by my sister for bustin a bottle of MD 20/20 over sum bluehair's head for callin me white-trash, he was always so shivalrus) for all you well wishers:
> 
> Oh yea - to answer yur question SMT - yan said "Chode stalled his uber-core whip so hard that the extra drag created slowed his airspeed to such a degree that what normally would have been a landing at the bottom of the tranny turned out to be a 50/50." I don't know waht the hell that means - but yans super smart on accounta makin a bike with 3 shoks 'n all.


hopefully he doesn't go down but there are a lot of eligiable bachlors on this site who would chip in and help you....not trying to hone in...Chode is the master....


----------



## chode'schick (Oct 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hopefully he doesn't go down but there are a lot of eligiable bachlors on this site who would chip in and help you....not trying to hone in...Chode is the master....


My momma told me i'd be beetin' the boys off wit a stick if'n i went an' put my picture in my avatar - dont be gettin ideas, scurvy dog.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chode'schick said:


> My momma told me i'd be beetin' the boys off wit a stick if'n i went an' put my picture in my avatar - dont be gettin ideas, scurvy dog.


arrs...not me mees say.....not like ye be a vixen and all...mes say me has some ol winchdog dat be keel hauling me too quickly.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how is chode doing???


----------



## chode'schick (Oct 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how is chode doing???


They gave him sum dilaudid, and have him hooked up on a PBR drip, keeps comin in n' outta conshusness mumblin' sumthin bout being the "OH" (original huckmonster) n' talkin bout how his nurse has been lamenting the ruination of mtbr's fine forums wit tomfoolery n' such. says yan's promised to hook him up wit a sip n puff wheelchare if'n he cant git back on the bike.

he sayed to drink a stella artois or some other such sissy beer fer 'im if 'n yu aint man enuf for PBR


----------



## 666*EDOHC (Oct 24, 2005)

*....*

Chodes chick oh so hawt
A lucky man the Chode was
huck to flat lives on


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS. (Oct 25, 2005)

you were straigh flyin  blast off


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a trying ordeal this is turning out to be. The doctors are saying that I took quite a blow to the head when I hit my bars on the landing. I'm not quite feeling like myself. I awoke this morning to find myself propped up in a bed in the ICU of a local hospital. Yanni was playing softly in the background, and the delightful aroma of beechwood incense wafted through the air of my dimly lit room. I feel almost as though I am a butterfly, freshly emerged from my cocoon to the dawn of a new day, in a new life. As I read back through my previous posts, I marvel at the foolhardy and selfish nature of my ways. It is evident in each and every post that I had entirely overlooked those things that would best serve the interest of my lovely woman, the future Mrs. Chode. I will write again as my condition progresses, for I know not what tomorrow brings - I only know that my journal, the wonderful book that I am reading (Alice Walker's " The Color Purple"), and a hot cup of chamomile tea are calling my name.

Go in peace my friends, until tomorrow...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> What a trying ordeal this is turning out to be. I awoke this morning to find myself propped up in a bed in the ICU of a local hospital. Yanni was playing softly in the background, and the delightful aroma of beechwood incense wafted through the air of my dimly lit room. I feel almost as though I am a butterfly, freshly emerged from my cocoon to the dawn of a new day, in a new life. As I read back through my previous posts, I marvel at the foolhardy and selfish nature of my ways. It is evident in each and every post that I had entirely overlooked those things that would best serve the interest of my lovely woman, the future Mrs. Chode. I will write again as my condition progresses, for I know not what tomorrow brings - I only know that my journal, the wonderful book that I am reading (Alice Walker's " The Color Purple"), and a hot cup of chamomile tea are calling my name.
> 
> Go in peace my friends, until tomorrow...


at east it is better than that one room shack, with the wind blowing through the wholes, the little mouses running around at night and the outhouse for plumbing....milk it for all it is worth


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> What a trying ordeal this is turning out to be. The doctors are saying that I took quite a blow to the head when I hit my bars on the landing. I'm not quite feeling like myself. I awoke this morning to find myself propped up in a bed in the ICU of a local hospital. Yanni was playing softly in the background, and the delightful aroma of beechwood incense wafted through the air of my dimly lit room. I feel almost as though I am a butterfly, freshly emerged from my cocoon to the dawn of a new day, in a new life. As I read back through my previous posts, I marvel at the foolhardy and selfish nature of my ways. It is evident in each and every post that I had entirely overlooked those things that would best serve the interest of my lovely woman, the future Mrs. Chode. I will write again as my condition progresses, for I know not what tomorrow brings - I only know that my journal, the wonderful book that I am reading (Alice Walker's " The Color Purple"), and a hot cup of chamomile tea are calling my name.
> 
> Go in peace my friends, until tomorrow...


and you awoke to find out that it knocked the ghetto gansta out of you...


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

irieness said:


> and you awoke to find out that it knocked the ghetto gansta out of you...


I've been considering pursuing a life of staunch ascetecism, perhaps devoting myself to helping the underpriviledged children of South Africa. It brings me great peace to think that I may, at last, lay to rest the "gangster thug" of yesterday. I am considering disbanding my speed-metal group "Country Church" - as I cannot, in good conscience, continue to lead today's youth astray with our message of drugs, alcohol, and sex with hot, ****ty women - ah but I digress...

I must go now, as my nurse is coming in to give me my sponge-bath  , but as I stated earlier, I will keep you, the good people of mtbr apprised of my condition as it progresses.

Good day.


----------



## FatTireMike (Jan 24, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> What a trying ordeal this is turning out to be. The doctors are saying that I took quite a blow to the head when I hit my bars on the landing. I'm not quite feeling like myself. I awoke this morning to find myself propped up in a bed in the ICU of a local hospital. Yanni was playing softly in the background, and the delightful aroma of beechwood incense wafted through the air of my dimly lit room. I feel almost as though I am a butterfly, freshly emerged from my cocoon to the dawn of a new day, in a new life. As I read back through my previous posts, I marvel at the foolhardy and selfish nature of my ways. It is evident in each and every post that I had entirely overlooked those things that would best serve the interest of my lovely woman, the future Mrs. Chode. I will write again as my condition progresses, for I know not what tomorrow brings - I only know that my journal, the wonderful book that I am reading (Alice Walker's " The Color Purple"), and a hot cup of chamomile tea are calling my name.
> 
> Go in peace my friends, until tomorrow...


Ah, "The Color Purple" what a breathtaking novel:
The Color Purple is the story of how one of those American heroes came to recognize herself recovering her identity and rescuing her life in spite of the disfiguring effects of a particularly dreadful and personal sort of oppression. The novel focuses on Celie, a woman lashed by waves of deep trouble-abandonment, incest, physical and emotional abuse-and tracks her triumphant journey to self-discovery, womanhood, and independence. Celie's story is a pointed indictment of the men in her life-men who betrayed and abused her, worked her like a mule and suppressed her independence-but it is also a moving portralt of the psychic bonds that exist between women and the indestructible nature of the human spirit.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FatTireMike said:


> Ah, "The Color Purple" what a breathtaking novel:
> The Color Purple is the story of how one of those American heroes came to recognize herself recovering her identity and rescuing her life in spite of the disfiguring effects of a particularly dreadful and personal sort of oppression. The novel focuses on Celie, a woman lashed by waves of deep trouble-abandonment, incest, physical and emotional abuse-and tracks her triumphant journey to self-discovery, womanhood, and independence. Celie's story is a pointed indictment of the men in her life-men who betrayed and abused her, worked her like a mule and suppressed her independence-but it is also a moving portralt of the psychic bonds that exist between women and the indestructible nature of the human spirit.


this is the DH forum..not the library or english clas or reading 101...come on now don't make us look all bad


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

this thread has suddenly taken a strange turn.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

FatTireMike said:


> Ah, "The Color Purple" what a breathtaking novel:
> The Color Purple is the story of how one of those American heroes came to recognize herself recovering her identity and rescuing her life in spite of the disfiguring effects of a particularly dreadful and personal sort of oppression. The novel focuses on Celie, a woman lashed by waves of deep trouble-abandonment, incest, physical and emotional abuse-and tracks her triumphant journey to self-discovery, womanhood, and independence. Celie's story is a pointed indictment of the men in her life-men who betrayed and abused her, worked her like a mule and suppressed her independence-but it is also a moving portralt of the psychic bonds that exist between women and the indestructible nature of the human spirit.


Ah yes, I'll admit that I was at first hesitant to read too far into your post, for fear that you may divulge too much about the story and thereby spoil it for me. I must say, though, that I peeked out of curiosity. The book is, so far, both heartbreaking and inspiring. Thank you so much for sharing.

On a side note, I am considering petitioning Gregg to add a "Book of The Month" sticky to the DH / FR forum - much like Oprah's book of the month club - so that we might all share in the rich variety of literature we enjoy the freedom to read in this beautiful country.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Ah yes, I'll admit that I was at first hesitant to read too far into your post, for fear that you may divulge too much about the story and thereby spoil it for me. I must say, though, that I peeked out of curiosity. The book is, so far, both heartbreaking and inspiring. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> On a side note, I am considering petitioning Gregg to add a "Book of The Month" sticky to the DH / FR forum - much like Oprah's book of the month club - so that we might all share in the rich variety of literature we enjoy the freedom to read in this beautiful country.


chode we need to hit that gap again, ride and crash....you need to knock some sense into yourself....bring back the old chode....I want your band back together and none of this book club stuff....you are making my brain swirl from the pain...it just ain't right


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> chode we need to hit that gap again, ride and crash....you need to knock some sense into yourself....bring back the old chode....I want your band back together and none of this book club stuff....you are making my brain swirl from the pain...it just ain't right


hey Bob, you made it onto RM as the old guy trying to give pics of his ex away...or something like that...

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134396

edit: sorry...grown man...


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

irieness said:


> hey Bob, you made it onto RM as the old guy trying to give pics of his ex away...or something like that...
> 
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134396
> 
> edit: sorry...grown man...


 Ahh hah ha ha


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF? Woke up midway thru sum dreem wher i wuz bein awardid teh nobel piece prize and cawt soem CNA slippin litheeum, ginsing n' prozak inta my PBR drip - tryin to turn me inta sum g*ddam peace luvin, yanni listnin [email protected] - wuts healthcare cummin to anyhow?


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

wow i cant believe this made it to 3 pages, guess no ones got nuthin better to do............


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Glad I don't hang around these boards too much anymore.

Bunch a friggin asshats clowing this place up.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

It actually made it to four pages...


----------



## 666*EDOHC (Oct 24, 2005)

3 pages this is
forum jacking not good
gregg the mod said so


----------

